

Dyson's desk fan without blades - prat
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/oct/13/dyson-fan-green-airblade

======
RiderOfGiraffes
[http://searchyc.com/dyson?page=3&sort=by_date](http://searchyc.com/dyson?page=3&sort=by_date)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=878046>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=878374>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=878605>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=878650>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=879800>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=879806>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=879820>

